# What to do with hoards of good parts that won't sell?



## rustedperfection (Jun 2, 2022)

As someone who has collected a ton of bikes and parts over his years, I find myself dealing with helping someone clean out what remains of another's years of collecting bikes and parts. The old guy was most fond of road bikes and even three speeds. Over his 85 or so years he accumulated quite a bit, most of which was in his basement and attached garage. 
As I and a few others go through boxes of parts the big question is what to do with parts that really don't bring enough to list or ship?
For instance, he had a 55 gallon barrel in the corner full of misc. 5 speed freewheels, and two huge tubs of used freewheels that he took apart, cleaned , relubed, and bagged for future use. I counted 70 just in one drawer, and didn't even attempt to count those in the tub or barrel. 
He's got boxes of Shimano, Suntour and a few other brands of derailleurs, all used, still greasy with bits of sharp cables still attached.

Most show no wear, most were likely fairly new when he stripped the bike for parts. Many were likely of girls models that had no market value. 
There are chains, pedals, kickstands, used tires and tubes, a few hundred steel wheels, most appear to be Schwinn or Raleigh three speed wheels,, boxes of rims, both new and used, and probably a ton or more of small parts dumped into small drawers in what appears to be old library card files. Then there's the hubs. I found one full barrel of nutted Normandy high flange hubs, two barrels of matching rear hubs, and dozens of Schwinn high flange hubs off bikes like the Varsity. His kids tried ebay for a bit but not much sold, and its not worth selling a used freewheel for what they will sell for. 
The real shame is that they have to bring something and likely will end up at the junk yard being sold by the pound. 
The same with stacks of steel rims. There's nothing wrong with them but most these days view them as inferior and refuse to use them. 
With the amount of time and labor clearing it all out I'm wondering if its at all even worth it the way things have been lately. With eBay being basically dead and CL not finding many buyers either I think the right snwer is take them to scrap and call it a day. ('ve probably got a few milk krates of old freewheels and those are likely headed to the same fate) Then there's the long row of stripped ladies frames, again, mostly Schwinn and Raleigh models that I thing are most likely going to need to be scrapped. 
All of this has really made me think about what all I've saved and whether or not any of it iis really worth saving or not.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 2, 2022)

If there is a local bike co-op, I would donate the parts to them.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 2, 2022)

I would go through the bins and just write down a list of what's there. Don't clean or start restoring or anything, just write down what you have. The list will tell you whether you have stuff that's really valuable. Most basic 5-speed stuff is not, but sometimes you get unusual parts that people need and lead to a little more money. This is also true of three speed stuff. Most of the common stuff is not high dollar, but sometimes you get something usual that is worth more. Have to know what's there though.

If they're not rusty and are just kind of dirty, it almost sounds like something you'd bring to the closest vintage bike show/swap. Buy the most basic seller's space offered, set up a table, put the better parts on the table, and spread out the lesser parts on a blanket or transparent bins at least. Offer a discount for people buying multiple items.

If that isn't an option, donation to the local bike co-op is also a possibility. Again, if it's just kind of dirty, no need to clean if donating.

The better stuff tends to come up on here or on eBay for sale. You'll need to work through your list and figure out what you have to determine if you're headed in this direction.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Yep either donate or scrap. I had about 30 Schwinn lightweights in various states of disrepair and rather than mess around with trying to make a few $$ over a long period of time I made a few $$ over a short period by scrapping them.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 2, 2022)

By the way, I sent you a private message about three speed parts. I might be willing to buy and save a few if they're something I can use. It's the envelope icon at the upper right of the screen.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

As painful as it sounds, sometimes you just have to rip the band aid off.
Scrap it, or call the local Junk man, and pay them to haul it all away.


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> As painful as it sounds, sometimes you just have to rip the band aid off.
> Scrap it, or call the local Junk man, and pay them to haul it all away.



Yup


----------



## tacochris (Jun 2, 2022)

I have taken in loads of unpopular bikes over the years, parts etc....tripping over them, moving them from place to place, stacking them in the back yard etc.  The day came when I finally just couldnt take it anymore and put the entire stack on the curb and all were gone before bedtime.  Was a hard choice to make but I only regret I didnt do it sooner.
On bikes i couldnt bear to let get scrapped I found a guy on facebook who was a bike/parts hoarder of sorts, told him to bring a trailer and gave him everything he could load up. 

That being said maybe post an ad labeled as free bike parts and "take all or nothing, no cherry picking".  Give it a week and then do what must be done after that.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 2, 2022)

Wow. If in Southern California anyone has hoard bike stuff free, I'll pickup to build projects! Thx!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Jun 2, 2022)

If you know of any local artists or maybe even welders I'm sure they'd take some stuff- around here people love wheels and sprockets- for art projects. Also maybe assemble a few bikes and advertise as lawn/garden bikes... but I have to agree with most on here, head to the scrap yard. Better a little bit of cash in hand than it just sitting...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 2, 2022)

Recycling is a good thing. Not a sad ending for stuff that has no use.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 2, 2022)

Give them yo a metal working artist.


----------



## rustedperfection (Jun 2, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> If there is a local bike co-op, I would donate the parts to them.



No such thing around here. Besides, I think she really needs to turn them into cash, she's got house to pay for now with only one SS check and he had no insurance or retirement pension 
Like many old guys their things are their retirement. Its now become her retirement.  A lot of us are in that same boat as we get old, with SS being moved up and retirement pensions going broke or being taken away, more and more guys who worked for a living are finding themselves having to buy and sell things on the side to stay afloat and keep their homes. His wife never worked, and he worked in small shops around town his whole life, probably not making more than minimum wage. His SS was only $800, which is what his widow will likely now have to live on. I'd venture to guess just the property taxes there are more than what she'll get in his SS. 
What it may come down to is having it all just removed in a hurry to clear the place out for a quick sale so she don't loose it to taxes. Like most of the older folks here they bought these houses for cash after WWII, homes were cheap and GI loans got them a place for under $10k cash back then Most of these were kit home from various catalog stores, the most common are those like mine built by a local saw mill and lumber yard as a numbered kit.  There were five models, and four variations of each model all 30x30ft or 40x20ft. That house is a 40x20 with an added two car attached garage with a short breezway that's been closed in. The basement runs under the breezeway now, he dug it out himself like a tunnel in the 60's both as a fallout shelter and to move the basement steps out of the house to save space. The basement door is down a set of concrete steps in the garage, which run along the back wall turning 90 degrees partway up to come up just inside the left garage wall. It works well, other wise all the stuff would have needed to be hauled though the house and out through the living room or kitchen. The barrels are too heavy to move full, they've been putting the freewheels in smaller buckets and carring those out to the garage and into a bunch of milk crates. Think how many Shimano 333 14-28 freewheels fit into an open top 55 gallon drum, then figure there's at least three barrels of them. Its actually fairly organized, there's just so much of it its hard to get at any one thing without moving ten other items. The key has been that if it needs to be moved, move it up and out to the garage. 
We found a scrap book with pictures he took over the years of bikes he tore apart and rebuilt then sold. He' spend a week fixing up an old bike digging for the right part to make it right again, then turn around and sell it for $50. He'd have made better money scrapping then building bikes.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 2, 2022)

Scrap it...all of it......


----------



## rustedperfection (Jun 2, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> I would go through the bins and just write down a list of what's there. Don't clean or start restoring or anything, just write down what you have. The list will tell you whether you have stuff that's really valuable. Most basic 5-speed stuff is not, but sometimes you get unusual parts that people need and lead to a little more money. This is also true of three speed stuff. Most of the common stuff is not high dollar, but sometimes you get something usual that is worth more. Have to know what's there though.
> 
> If they're not rusty and are just kind of dirty, it almost sounds like something you'd bring to the closest vintage bike show/swap. Buy the most basic seller's space offered, set up a table, put the better parts on the table, and spread out the lesser parts on a blanket or transparent bins at least. Offer a discount for people buying multiple items.
> 
> ...



The nearest bike swap meet is Trexlertown about three hours away. With fuel close to $7 now, any money made would be spent in fuel.  
I went to Trexlertown about 15 years ago with a buddy who owned bike shop then, I sort of got the impression that it wasn't the place for average bike parts. 
I really don't think there's much in the way of high end collectibles just tons of good used parts that would be a shame to scrap. 
The way i look at it, with the freewheels anyway, is if you need a working freewheel or even just some sprockets, one of those originals he saved has got to better than anything out of China you would find today. 
The problem right now seems to be that with eBay looking dead slow, most of these parts are scrap yard bound, its likely the best money she'll see out of them all. Its sad seeing something someone worked so hard at all their life amount to absolutely nothing but a truck load of junk for the scrap heap. 
I grabbed a few of the freewheels, broke them down and cleaned them up and the three I cleaned up look almost new. 
It seems to be mostly a case of its only worth money when your looking to buy one, but in reverse its just scrap. 

Age wise, there's likely nothing newer than the mid 80's. He adamantly avoided anything that had index shifting or a Shimano three speed hub.
He also had very few aluminum wheel bikes, he stuck to those with chrome steel rims. He liked chrome. He must of stripped a ton of bikes with white grips, and white Mesinger saddles, there's two dozen white saddles and four bags of used Hunt Wilde white grips. One barrel is full of 1/2 single speed chain, two are full of derailleur chains. Mostly HG and Sedis branded. I'm not sure where he was getting ball bearings from but I kept 7 one gallon pickle jars full of new ball bearings from Chicago Ball Bearing Company, box tops taped to the lids. I've seen the little bottles of steel ball bearings but not 40lb jars full. The basement has an old well pump pit, about 6ft deep in one corner, he apparently intended to fill it with old bearings and small parts, Its half filled with old bearings, broken relfelctors and bits of rusty chain. If he lasted another 60 or so years he may have succeded in filling it completely with junk parts.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 2, 2022)

rustedperfection said:


> No such thing around here. Besides, I think she really needs to turn them into cash, she's got house to pay for now with only one SS check and he had no insurance or retirement pension
> Like many old guys their things are their retirement. Its now become her retirement.  A lot of us are in that same boat as we get old, with SS being moved up and retirement pensions going broke or being taken away, more and more guys who worked for a living are finding themselves having to buy and sell things on the side to stay afloat and keep their homes. His wife never worked, and he worked in small shops around town his whole life, probably not making more than minimum wage. His SS was only $800, which is what his widow will likely now have to live on. I'd venture to guess just the property taxes there are more than what she'll get in his SS.
> What it may come down to is having it all just removed in a hurry to clear the place out for a quick sale so she don't loose it to taxes. Like most of the older folks here they bought these houses for cash after WWII, homes were cheap and GI loans got them a place for under $10k cash back then Most of these were kit home from various catalog stores, the most common are those like mine built by a local saw mill and lumber yard as a numbered kit.  There were five models, and four variations of each model all 30x30ft or 40x20ft. That house is a 40x20 with an added two car attached garage with a short breezway that's been closed in. The basement runs under the breezeway now, he dug it out himself like a tunnel in the 60's both as a fallout shelter and to move the basement steps out of the house to save space. The basement door is down a set of concrete steps in the garage, which run along the back wall turning 90 degrees partway up to come up just inside the left garage wall. It works well, other wise all the stuff would have needed to be hauled though the house and out through the living room or kitchen. The barrels are too heavy to move full, they've been putting the freewheels in smaller buckets and carring those out to the garage and into a bunch of milk crates. Think how many Shimano 333 14-28 freewheels fit into an open top 55 gallon drum, then figure there's at least three barrels of them. Its actually fairly organized, there's just so much of it its hard to get at any one thing without moving ten other items. The key has been that if it needs to be moved, move it up and out to the garage.
> We found a scrap book with pictures he took over the years of bikes he tore apart and rebuilt then sold. He' spend a week fixing up an old bike digging for the right part to make it right again, then turn around and sell it for $50. He'd have made better money scrapping then building bikes.



Ok, there is no cash here.....scrap it.....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 2, 2022)

rustedperfection said:


> As someone who has collected a ton of bikes and parts over his years, I find myself dealing with helping someone clean out bikes and parts.
> As I go through boxes of parts the big question is what to do with parts that really don't bring enough to list or ship?



I wonder if all of the separate piles of piece parts make the stuff more difficult to get rid of.
Perhaps with your experience, (ton of bikes), you might help by re-assembling parts into complete bikes, that might be moved more quickly?
But that might be more than one actually volunteered for; (or maybe the question is about the excess which remains afterwards).

Don't worry about the cherry-pickers, if there are not any cherries.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 2, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I wonder if all of the separate piles of piece parts make the stuff more difficult to get rid of.
> Perhaps with your experience, (ton of bikes), you might help by re-assembling parts into complete bikes, that might be moved more quickly?
> But that might be more than one actually volunteered for; (or maybe the question is about the excess which remains afterwards).
> 
> Don't worry about the cherry-pickers, if there are not any cherries.


----------



## ogre (Jun 2, 2022)

Let's see those white Mesinger saddles!


----------



## rustedperfection (Jun 3, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> If there is a local bike co-op, I would donate the parts to them.



No such thing around here, never heard of one till I started reading here.


Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Recycling is a good thing. Not a sad ending for stuff that has no use.



The problem is that its all useful, I'd venture to guess 90% of all bikes use parts like these. 
How many bikes from the late 60's on came with a 14-28 freewheel? I for one have owned dozens. 
When one fails, the bike shop no longer has them, they don't carry parts at all now. Just bikes. 
"Its broke, buy a new bike" is the only solution. 
Online you find Chinese knockoff freewheels with no branding, all basically copies of the old Shimano freewheels.



Darthvader said:


> Give them yo a metal working artist.



None that I know of around here, had a guy who wanted some frames once for some sculpture but he only wanted really clean Schwinn frames to build into some sort of archway in a park. He also had no cash. He told me he could see I wasn't using them so could he have them for free. 
If he said $20 each he'd have left with them back then.


Robert Troub said:


> Scrap it...all of it......



Probably where its all headed, but its a shame to just junk perfectly good parts.


ogre said:


> Let's see those white Mesinger saddles!



I'll get a few pics if  remember later. They're all basically the common white vinyl cover over a sprung base, like was used on so many three speed bikes through the years. Basically an all white version of what was used on most Schwinn Suburbans, Speedsters, Breeze, etc. A stamped metal pan, thin pad and vinyl cover stretched over top. They weren't the most comfortable saddle for long rides but they weren't bad, and layer of 1/2 carpet padding to replace the thin foam they used when new does wonders for them. 

I found a 5 gallon bucket of dogleg type early one piece cranks last night. Likely off balloon tire bikes from the 30's and 40's. 
Also a full barrel of old, rat trap type pedals, all prewar but I pulled out a dozen or so and not a single matched pair. I guess that's what he meant when he wrote "Odd pedals" on the barrel. I counted 210 used, steel 80's flat MTB type handle bars all hanging from the floor joists above. Some painted, some chrome. five Lowenbrau beer cases full of clean used Wald stems. two milk crates full of unbranded used, zinc plated 24h Wald front hubs. An old metal kitchen trash can full of bags of reflector kits, the kind that came on early 70's Sears bikes. Each in a small sealed bag about 6x6" in size. One red, one yellow spoke reflector, and one white and one red round reflector. Some bags have $1.95 price tags on them. three full large coffee cans full of new Wald 6003 coaster brake straps. The one coffee can says Pantry Pride Supreme. 
There's one drawer full of bags of new HG road chain, a wooden box from Plums with a bunch of cardboard tubes full of used spokes all sorted out for reuse.
There's a ft tall cabinet full of Sturmey archer hubs, all in bags loosely assembled that look like they have been taken apart, cleaned and lightly oiled and placed in bags. There are smaller parts cabinets full of SA parts both new and used. 
I did find two full bags of pawl springs, a box of '248' HSA 111 Pawls and a box of HSA119 pawls. There is a case of two styles of shifters, one type with black plastic levers and covers, and one with chrome levers and clear covers. plus a stack of empty boxes flattened out on the shelf. 
The SA stuff is all a good find and that all will go into my stuff. But I don't mess with road bikes or derailleur bikes much. To me all of that is unwanted items. 
I do build the occasional 27" wheel three speed, mostly just Raleigh Sprites or Schwinn Suburbans. I will save a few pair of good 26' and 27"  chrome wheels myself. I had her daughter list some of the chrome 27" Araya rims online, she listed them on some phone app for $50/pr. Those went fast all selling to two guys who came from Philly for them. They didn't want any of the aluminum rims but did buy 7 pair of used 26" Rigida Chrolux 'EA1' rims too. She didn't say how much she got for those. I wasn't around when they were over there looking. I don't think she let them in the basement, only the garage. I told her to take a pic of the freewheels and list them 5 for $5 and see what happens.
He must have had a thing for Eagle oil cans, so far I've found 37 of them all about the basement. All shapes and sizes, most are the long pointed drip type can. There's a lot of 24" new tires in boxes, mostly MTB and middle weight tires. 
Once its all out of the basement and out in the light I'll start getting some pics, if can figure out how to get pictures off the camera I picked up at the fleamarket last week. It puts the pics on 3 1/2" floppy discs, but my computer don't have a slot for those.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 3, 2022)

Any 27” rims? I need some parts if you would be interested in making a deal on a few things…


----------



## comet (Jun 3, 2022)

Old rat trap pedals could be worth something even if not paired. Take some pics and put them on here.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 3, 2022)

Pictures, pictures, and more pictures. Lay everything out and take group pictures. Saddles in one pic. Rat traps in another, handlebars in a third. Post it OBO, and tell people to ask for more pictures on specifics, and if you don’t want to deal with that advertise it as take it or leave it, what you see is all you see not in person. You won’t get as much money as taking specific pics for people, but I see it as the only option, feasible or not for successfully getting rid of these parts for use by bicycle enthusiasts. Advertise them here on the cabe, bumping the thread for about a year, and when you’re tired of bumping the thread, keep what you want, scrap the rest. It’s a sad ending no matter how it all goes. At least you could make a little money.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Pictures, pictures, and more pictures. Lay everything out and take group pictures. Saddles in one pic. Rat traps in another, handlebars in a third. Post it OBO, and tell people to ask for more pictures on specifics, and if you don’t want to deal with that advertise it as take it or leave it, what you see is all you see not in person. You won’t get as much money as taking specific pics for people, but I see it as the only option, feasible or not for successfully getting rid of these parts for use by bicycle enthusiasts. Advertise them here on the cabe, bumping the thread for about a year, and when you’re tired of bumping the thread, keep what you want, scrap the rest. It’s a sad ending no matter how it all goes. At least you could make a little money.



The cost of shipping kills it for a lot of the cheaper stuff. $8.10 shipping on a $5 part?


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The cost of shipping kills it for a lot of the cheaper stuff. $8.10 shipping on a $5 part?



 if that’s what it comes down to then advertise buyer pays shipping. You either spend 10 bucks for a cheap Chinese knockoff with free shipping, that you have no idea how long it will last, or you spend 14 dollars, know where your money is going, and get a quality original that will outlast any modern reproduction.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 3, 2022)

rustedperfection said:


> We found a scrap book with pictures he took over the years of bikes he tore apart and rebuilt then sold. He' spend a week fixing up an old bike digging for the right part to make it right again, then turn around and sell it for $50.



Very cool, would be interesting history record. I do similar but all digital. As for part problem is abundance, perhaps bulk liquidation sale.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 3, 2022)

Quality Freewheels are getting harder to find.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 3, 2022)

I'd break them up into large lots- a big box ships for not much more than a small one.   And 3rd party shipping tools like pirateship will usually save you 30% over retail.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 3, 2022)

Here is what I did with a lot of the ones that I couldn't sell , cool bit takes time , about $ 10.00 a bike worth of paint & a couple of evenings and I got about $ 150 each for them,  but yes I scrapped a lot also sadly 😥 l


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 4, 2022)

I


rustedperfection said:


> As someone who has collected a ton of bikes and parts over his years, I find myself dealing with helping someone clean out what remains of another's years of collecting bikes and parts. The old guy was most fond of road bikes and even three speeds. Over his 85 or so years he accumulated quite a bit, most of which was in his basement and attached garage.
> As I and a few others go through boxes of parts the big question is what to do with parts that really don't bring enough to list or ship?
> For instance, he had a 55 gallon barrel in the corner full of misc. 5 speed freewheels, and two huge tubs of used freewheels that he took apart, cleaned , relubed, and bagged for future use. I counted 70 just in one drawer, and didn't even attempt to count those in the tub or barrel.
> He's got boxes of Shimano, Suntour and a few other brands of derailleurs, all used, still greasy with bits of sharp cables still attached.
> ...



I'd be interested in a couple 26x2.125 steel chrome rims coaster or 3speed if available let me know... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 4, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Any 27” rims? I need some parts if you would be interested in making a deal on a few things…



I have 5 pairs of Schwinn 27" wheels....what do you need?


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The cost of shipping kills it for a lot of the cheaper stuff. $8.10 shipping on a $5 part?



Right...ya gotta bulk box stuff.. use USPS flat rate boxes......bulk prices too...  Sell boxes for like $20.00 plus shipping.....


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 4, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Here is what I did with a lot of the ones that I couldn't sell , cool bit takes time , about $ 10.00 a bike worth of paint & a couple of evenings and I got about $ 150 each for them,  but yes I scrapped a lot also sadly 😥 l
> 
> View attachment 1638733
> 
> ...



You got more than a couple of evenings...more like 2 weeks a bikeat best...nice bikes!!!!!


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep either donate or scrap. I had about 30 Schwinn lightweights in various states of disrepair and rather than mess around with trying to make a few $$ over a long period of time I made a few $$ over a short period by scrapping them.



Agreed...I am in the process of parting out 12+ Schwinn lightweight bikes......lots of time involved....,. Shifters, brakes hand grips, Sprockets all will sell....but it takes a ton of time to part out, clean, list, box, etc...but it works.....


----------



## Lamont (Jun 4, 2022)

online homer bucket of road bike stuff 


But First caution families members to segregate and dilerberately sell tools .  They always sell well and shouldn’t be included in a free for all ...

Don’t let the vises and wrenches was away in a free for alll. 



Thought :

Could a family member make up and administer generic lots:

Ie : 

Medium flat rate box :

Adjust the quantity based on what fits 

Single destination with disclosure that it’s a grab bag / as found 

One pic of an example lot 


With :

5 @ alloy stems 
5@ 70’s /80s front derailluers 
5 @ same of rear dearailuers 
5 @ friction shifters 
2 hubs ( front and rear )
2 freewheels 

One random scoop of bike hardware bits 

Whatever else is logical and would fit in the medium box ( ie a few chains ) 

Maybe it’s the above 3 x not 5 c ? 

Shipping is fixed , so fix the box 


A lot of guys into steel road bikes or saving a frame to make a rider / project

Might take a punt  for the right price 



A family member could make up boxes and stack them to the ceiling with 1.5 square foot of floor space , and clear $20 for grandma every time one sells . The lot could be configured on the basis if what there and an described
Accurately once.

For the non bike family member it’s like making sandwiches .  If they buyer ends up ieith a couple of a coupke  Of mismatched suntour  derailluers and a few stems and a few shifters in the pile, plus some less rusted hardware for old bikes , he’s ahead .

Makes it simple as Ebay can be , but they could do on road bike forum as well 

Streamlines the process and if they are the same , properly discribed as “ as found / untested / need cleaning etc 

My freind who is a mechanic, and comes into parts,   sell piles when space is tight.

Folks love the grab bag , but the key is to have logical , generic pile and a prices to entice 

Look , it’s not alot of money for the work , but for evample :

$ 25 for the lot 
$16.25 ship 
Ebay -20 percent or  whatever it is 

That’s a stack if $20 dollar bills for grandma in a corner , over time better that may just be better  a mother’s day card 

Making it bite size , genetically described,  cheap lots that yield at least $20 after fees may just be worth the  effort for a grandkid of son daughter cousin .


I think that kinda lot would be appealing to anyone getting into the hobby or who flips old 10 speeds in an urban market where bikes are always in demand and routinely needs parts.

Good if you to help out your friends widow !













a family member that would take responsibility


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 5, 2022)

rustedperfection said:


> As someone who has collected a ton of bikes and parts over his years, I find myself dealing with helping someone clean out what remains of another's years of collecting bikes and parts. The old guy was most fond of road bikes and even three speeds. Over his 85 or so years he accumulated quite a bit, most of which was in his basement and attached garage.
> As I and a few others go through boxes of parts the big question is what to do with parts that really don't bring enough to list or ship?
> For instance, he had a 55 gallon barrel in the corner full of misc. 5 speed freewheels, and two huge tubs of used freewheels that he took apart, cleaned , relubed, and bagged for future use. I counted 70 just in one drawer, and didn't even attempt to count those in the tub or barrel.
> He's got boxes of Shimano, Suntour and a few other brands of derailleurs, all used, still greasy with bits of sharp cables still attached.
> ...





rustedperfection said:


> As someone who has collected a ton of bikes and parts over his years, I find myself dealing with helping someone clean out what remains of another's years of collecting bikes and parts. The old guy was most fond of road bikes and even three speeds. Over his 85 or so years he accumulated quite a bit, most of which was in his basement and attached garage.
> As I and a few others go through boxes of parts the big question is what to do with parts that really don't bring enough to list or ship?
> For instance, he had a 55 gallon barrel in the corner full of misc. 5 speed freewheels, and two huge tubs of used freewheels that he took apart, cleaned , relubed, and bagged for future use. I counted 70 just in one drawer, and didn't even attempt to count those in the tub or barrel.
> He's got boxes of Shimano, Suntour and a few other brands of derailleurs, all used, still greasy with bits of sharp cables still attached.
> ...



Where are these parts located?


----------



## Popshop (Jun 7, 2022)

I am in the process of resurrecting a few three speed bikes, mostly Raleighs.  Do you have any of the rrear carriers that go on the raleigh 26 inch.  They should be stamped prestube Minor on them.  Also in the market for some really spiffy SA trigger shifters.  Thanks  Ed


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 7, 2022)

Not sure if this has been asked...what state is this "treasure trove" located ?


----------



## KevinM (Jun 15, 2022)

I will pm you on my needs.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 7, 2022)

Recycling is better than land fill. Think ( or don't) of all the great bikes and parts that were thrown in junk yards, garbage bins or at the bottom of rivers or lakes. After the 2nd World War there were hundreds of BSA Paratrooper folding bikes thrown into canals in Europe. Even today a common "sport" in Holland/12-15,000 a year ( or maybe back in the 80's when I was on vacation there) was steal/throw a bike in the canals. Pity......









						How many bicycles and cars end up in the canals of Amsterdam?
					

You'd be surprised how many bicycles a years are retrieved from the canals of Amsterdam. Far fewer cars end up in the water.




					www.dutchamsterdam.nl


----------



## mitchito (Oct 26, 2022)

I am in NYC,  I will take everything you can't get sell. In 20 years someone will be posting about getting rid of them again when I die but since my retirement consists of fixing and selling or donating bikes and bike shaped objects, I can use the stuff.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 26, 2022)

I wonder what ever happened to this stuff, the OG poster logged on for 1 day after he joined  the Cabe June 2nd, hasn't been seen since June 3rd.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I wonder what ever happened to this stuff, the OG poster logged on for 1 day after he joined  the Cabe June 2nd, hasn't been seen since June 3rd.



Has any one tried to pm this guy? Maybe he's just shy...


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I wonder what ever happened to this stuff, the OG poster logged on for 1 day after he joined  the Cabe June 2nd, hasn't been seen since June 3rd.



Happens a lot.....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2022)

I PM'd him, some of the parts were sold off as at least one picker looking for specific items went through. Many parts remained but he had yet to go through them all. He was concerned mainly about what to do with low-value 1960s-80s era parts that weren't really something you could sell. The better stuff from the 1960s and earlier he was going to go through and sell. That was back in June. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## mitchito (Oct 26, 2022)

rustedperfection said:


> No such thing around here, never heard of one till I started reading here.
> 
> The problem is that its all useful, I'd venture to guess 90% of all bikes use parts like these.
> How many bikes from the late 60's on came with a 14-28 freewheel? I for one have owned dozens.
> ...


----------



## mitchito (Oct 26, 2022)

I don't see a way to PM him.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 26, 2022)

mitchito said:


> I don't see a way to PM him.



Click on the header name and and the private conversation icon will pop.up.. Good luck and welcome to the CABE....


----------



## Bryan Akens (Nov 13, 2022)

I  agree  with  the  other  guys  replying  on  here.....mostly  ....anyhow.....I  have  come  to  realize  that  the  World  has  changed  and  I  havent  changed  with  it.....I  will  probably  next  year  start  scrapping  out  most  of  my  3  speed  stuff  and  just  about  everything  26 X 1 3/8.......I  cant  even  hardly  give  that  stuff  away  anymore.....and  if  they  need  tires......forget  it!!


----------



## rustedperfection (Wednesday at 11:12 AM)

I suppose I owe everyone an update here.
Most of the stuff got moved or scrapped. It became a matter of save the best stuff and toss the least valuable or least usable parts in the name of time and space. The cost in time, fuel, and eBay fees ate up any profits, likely to the extent of it being a loss. 
We sorted things by brand and age, for example, the barrels of freewheels got sorted by brand, most were Shimano 5 and 6 speeds, with the rest being a mix of Suntour and Maillard, with a few Regina freewheels as well. I pulled a few super nice Shimano Freewheels out of the pile, and tossed the rest. We found someone who was willing to list things on eBay, the Regina and Maillard models sold pretty fast, some of the Suntour models with larger cogs sold, but the rest didn't get any attention even after several months. 
Used tires that didn't fit anything I owned got tossed, so if it wasn't 26 or 27", it was gone.
Road bike stuff didn't sell at all. Freewheels, derailleurs, shifters, etc got almost no attention. 90% of it got scrapped or thrown away. 
We listed a few 'assortments' in flat rate boxes, but got complaints about the shipping being too high. Most of what we did was put enough parts in one box to fit one bike. (one freewheel, one set of derailleurs, one set of brakes and levers, cables, hubs, etc. but none sold that way even at a $5 start price. eBay turned out to be a waste of time, as did CL, but at least CL was free. She put a few items on FB but never got a single reply, not for parts or whole bikes, even for free. 

I got lots of offers from those who wanted to come browse through it all, but the items were stored elsewhere from where I live, some still in the widows basement and garage. Items got listed as they were moved, and eventually stored in the garage of another friend about 10 miles away. nothing was very organized so it was also hard to 'take orders' for any one thing. We didn't know what all was there till that box was opened and gone through. 
In the end, it was more work and trouble than it was worth, it seems most would have taken it for free but weren't willing to pay anything for it. 
It wasn't a matter of looking to make money on it all but time and fuel cost money, both of which I and several others had far too much invested for what it was all worth.  In the end, it did all get moved without his widow having to pay someone to remove it all, which was the goal but I'm not sure I'd have been so keen to volunteer for such a task again.


----------



## oldnslow (Wednesday at 2:27 PM)

It was a hoard like you just dealt with that got me back into bikes a couple of years ago. I cleaned out 15 loads of old bikes from a place about 20 miles away from home. The guy had bikes and parts strewn all through his house, garage, and four sheds. He saved everything, but only about 1/3 of it was worth anything at all, the rest was junk at best. He had everything packed in unmarked boxes, or boxes marked with some illegible code that only he understood. I borrowed a 26ft straight truck, me and a buddy moved box after box till the truck was filled, we made four trips each weekend till we were done. It filled my garage, my car trailer, half my basement, my attic and two truck bodies I bought in the back yard. My only investment was time and fuel, but the truck burned about $500 in fuel by the time we were done. I had hoped that the whole bikes, those he had gone through and was trying to sell himself might make a few dollars back but it turns out that used bikes don't sell, I couldn't get $25 for a complete working bike. If it wasn't carbon fiber or 80 years old no one had any interest. I tried CL and FB. There were a few bikes in the lot i wanted for myself, and I ended up keeping four clean English three speeds all in 23" frame sizes, and four road bikes,  plus some spare parts and a couple boxes of tires and tubes. The rest was of little interest to me. 
After two years of nothing selling I started parting out the bikes, selling off the bits that would sell, and trashing the rest. I had 30 pair of 27" gumwall tires, the local bike shop was getting $45/pr, I listed them for $10/pr and got no replies, just $2 offers. The only whole bikes that sold were the low end department store models. When I listed those, I got dozens of emails and the bikes were gone quick., When I listed a top quality brand like Raleigh or Motobecane, I got nothing but lowball offers and scammers.  The guy had cases of new alloy road bike rims, Weinmann, Araya, Rigida, etc, but they went unsold for a month on fleabay. 
I ended saving a few and junking the rest. I got to the point where I felt that if someone didn't feel it was worth $25, plus shipping, it wasn't worth my time to list pack and ship it. I was spending hours every week running around trying to find boxes to ship in and spending money on fuel doing so. After eBay fees, I was losing money. I should have pulled out the few items I wanted to keep and hauled the rest right to the junkyard I'd have been ahead of the game in the end.


----------

